# Curseur animé



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Mars 2001)

Salut tout le monde. 

Sur quel site puis-je trouver des curseurs animés pour Mac, en freeware, et comment les installer ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## ambrine (13 Mars 2001)

Voici une adresse de curseur plus ou moins gratuit et plus ou moins rigolo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




http://home.golden.net/~ggehiere/pixelpress/cursors.html 

A plus!


----------

